# water louse



## thenuggetuk (Jul 21, 2006)

i got some plants from my pond to put in the aquarium, I washed it well but some water louse still clang on for dear life. I didnt see them until the plants were in the water and the louse started falling to the floor. My fish went made trying to eat them, some did eat them! Is it bad for them or is it a natural food source?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a recommended thing you did. First, pond plants dont always make good aquarium plants. Many are not completely aquatic but spend months above the waterline. Second, many carry parasites that can destroy a tank. Rinsing in water will not remove many of them. Third, some can be poisonous to fish if eaten. While it looks like you have copopods and some are predatory, odds are they will not harm your fish, directly.


----------



## thenuggetuk (Jul 21, 2006)

i have only used "pond weed" which does well in my tanks ive had before. This time i didnt take as much time to ensure they were free of parasites. As far as i could see they were only small and soft shelled so fingers crossed my fish will be fine


----------

